# Wooden bicycle rims



## Hankster

Can someone out there help me on the possible value of these rims.
The first is a front wheel, 25 inch, slightly warped. next is the rear wheel
It is a NEW DEPARTURE, 25 INCH, 10 tooth sprocket.  The third is a NEWQ DEPARTURE  Model D Metal rim with a wood insert. the hub says NEW DEPARTURE MODEL C. It is also 25 in. and 10 tooth sprocket.  Any info will
be appreciated.


----------



## sam

From $10 to $100 depending on who bids on them and how nice they are---good pics of the wood & hubs is a must for getting the best price.Take some nice dark pics and I might even have a change!--sam


----------

